# ABF vs 9A vs KR Engines - Battle of the 16V Engines



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently had the wonderful chances of comparing these 3 16V Engines of which 2 are 2.0Liter.
The KR engine has 102KW on the flywheel (South African / German and other edition )
The 9A engine has 100KW on the flywheel (Comes with Golf MK2 16V USA edition)
The ABF engine has 110KW on the flywheel (This comes in the Golf MK3 16V GTi)
ABF is basically the 9A with electronic fuel injection and not k-jetronic etc.
The KR revs higher than the ABF and 9A and is quicker in revs (Revs better than the others)
I fitted an Electronic Fuel Management System to my Golf KR Engine with Golf VR6 Injectors 190cc and.... 109KW (On the flywheel)
Not too bad for an 1800cc
The bottom line.... Stick to your KR engine and make it electronic fuel injection or go to an ABF with an aftermarket managmeent system will take you to 118KW on the flywheel.
I hope all of this is useful to you guys. Let me know what you think!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

the abf is much different than the 9a (completely different bottom end, rods, pistons)
nice info though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (goofydug)*

Sorry you are right. I'm thinking about the 2liter that came out in South Africa along with the 1.8 liter executive. ABF All the way but the KR engine works wonders when you add an aftermarket fuel management system to it! Just a pity nobody here has pistons to fit a 1.8 liter and just a 2.0 liter!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (slakkie)*

I'm running a 1.8L PL based 16v here. I got pistons from Wiseco setup for the 86.4mm crank without any issue at all.
I don't know why I keep hearing you say no one offers 1.8L pistons. I'm sure TT has kob 1.8L replacement piston's in several overbore sizes. Issam has stated he can get you anything you want....???
What's the issue? 


_Modified by Fast929 at 8:15 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (Fast929)*

meybe his south african residence?


----------



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

yes it doesn't help much being in South Africa living in the wild with lions all around you! hehehe
I guess I'm gonna have to get 2 liter pistons and have them machined!


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: ABF vs 9A vs KR Engines - Battle of the 16V Engines (slakkie)*

do you mean that the vr6 injectors fit 9a 16 head? is this an upgrade? will it work with digi2 fuel system?


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: ABF vs 9A vs KR Engines - Battle of the 16V Engines (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_do you mean that the vr6 injectors fit 9a 16 head? is this an upgrade? will it work with digi2 fuel system?

It would work, but its not an upgrade, VR6 injectors are a bit smaller then the Digifant-2 injectors in terms of flow


----------



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: ABF vs 9A vs KR Engines - Battle of the 16V Engines (Mathdiesel)*

The VR6 injectors are good for 190 CC/Min. So if it enough for a VR6 it is enough for a 2 Liter! Trust me. I had to find the right O-rings to fit these injectors onto my KR engine (K-Jetronic).


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: ABF vs 9A vs KR Engines - Battle of the 16V Engines (slakkie)*

Digifant-2 injectors are rated at somewhat close to 210 CC/min IIRC


----------



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: ABF vs 9A vs KR Engines - Battle of the 16V Engines (Mathdiesel)*

Show me where it says that about digifant 2 injectors. 300cc/min is used for 0.5 bar boost turbo applications. Was your car heavy on juice hahaha! Really a VR6 Corrado injectors are more than sufficient for a golf 2 16V trust me on that!


----------



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

I know the 16V K-Jetronic had a very powerful 8bar fuel pump!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (slakkie)*

8-bar fuel pump???
120psi supply seems a little high.


----------



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (Fast929)*

Yes it's a 8-bar fuel pump on the 16Valve


----------



## HEIKALGTI (Sep 10, 2010)

the mercides sel 300 fuel pump also works well with that motor


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

Fast929 said:


> 8-bar fuel pump???
> 120psi supply seems a little high.


it is... just not for CIS.

CIS fuel injection requires higher PSI (and if I think volume too) than Digi or Motronic EFI. 
The merc is CIS also :beer:
Gotta figure the gas has that complicated fuel metering distribu-tating gizmo the go through before it gets to the injector nozzles.


----------



## seanoor (May 2, 2012)

*what is the best Electronic Fuel System to fit KR Engine*

what is the best Electronic Fuel System to fit KR Engine, and what swap you used, i read that the best is to use ABF loom? 
thank you


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

slakkie said:


> Show me where it says that about digifant 2 injectors. 300cc/min is used for 0.5 bar boost turbo applications. Was your car heavy on juice hahaha! Really a VR6 Corrado injectors are more than sufficient for a golf 2 16V trust me on that!


 A 16v needs bigger injectors than a VR6. 

Larger single cylinder displacement in the 2.0 16v than a VR6. 

Also, i need 317cc injectors to fuel a cammed non turbo 9A at 7500rpm. 

VR6 injectors are enough for a bone stock 9A that doesn't rev past 6800. barely.


----------



## RBPE (Sep 4, 2011)

Some cam info from club gti:

IVO= inlet opens 
IVC= inlet closes 
EVO= exhaust opens
EVC= exhaust closes
PL= peak lift.

KR
Inlet # 027 109 021 AH
IVO 3º ATDC
IVC 35º ABDC 
Duration -3 +180 +35 = 212º
PL 9.6mm

PL/9A pre 94
inlet # 027 109 021 AL
IVO 1º ATDC
IVC 21º ABDC
Duration -1 +180 + 21 = 200º
PL 8.8mm

Exhaust cams for 027/051 103 373E/NC NC =* Not classified or No letter
Exhaust # 027 109 022 G
EVO 43º BBDC
EVC 3º ATDC
Duration 43+180+3 = 226º 
PL 10.2mm


ABF 
Inlet # 051 101 or 051 019 021B
IVO 1º BTDC
IVC 38º ABDC
Duration 219º
PL 10.8mm

Exhaust cams for 051 103 373D heads found on ABF,ADL, ACE and post 94 9A
Exhaust # 051 102 or 051 109 022B
EVO 39º BBDC
EVC 1º ATDC
Duration 39+180+ 1= 220º
PL 10.8mm


----------



## SilvianDement91 (Feb 4, 2011)

Will a 9A upper fit a ADY / AGG bottom end? Should I do this or am I better off gettin a complete ABF? ...still, will it work to fit the 9A head to a ADY bottom? ...because I saw 9A has one belt driven cogwheel for the 16v.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

SilvianDement91 said:


> Will a 9A upper fit a ADY / AGG bottom end? Should I do this or am I better off gettin a complete ABF? ...still, will it work to fit the 9A head to a ADY bottom? ...because I saw 9A has one belt driven cogwheel for the 16v.


It will fit but you will need ABF pistons for N/A, ABF/0A oil system parts, and 16V pullies. It would be better to get a complete ABF if you can.


----------

